# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Speaker Stands

## rod1949

As a result of my speaker stand of this post http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=76490  heres what I made;

----------


## murray44

It was a shame to paint that nice wood black. Obviously matches the speakers though. Nice work.

----------

